# Advice for a Pensacola Loser of a Fisherman



## Tennessee Stud (Oct 21, 2013)

Some friends and I are visiting a Pensacola "want-to-be fisherman" this weekend for a mens fishing getaway. My friend's place is located on Pensacola Bay and he has a small fishing boat. Rather than defer to his suspect skils and bad fishing intuition, can anyone recommend some advice for October fishing in the bay area. What fish should we go after, etc. 
Any comments are much appreciated. 
-Tennessee Stud


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

depends on what part of the bay. But the reds and specks are usually easy pickens. The mangrove snapper and spanish macks are pretty easy to come by as well. Where at on the bay yall staying?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*3 mile bridge is always a great place to start, lots of white trout, and big red fish, and then other species can be had*


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Get a license and know what fish you can keep.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Like Tom said, 3mi Bridge (Pensacola side of Channel) would be a good start. Trolling the pass may yield some mackerel. Any broken docks or rock piles will hold specs/reds/flounder. Check out Google Earth... always a good first step.


----------



## Tennessee Stud (Oct 21, 2013)

We are staying near the Lillian Highway Bridge (HI 98)


----------



## Tennessee Stud (Oct 21, 2013)

Correction, I just checked on a map and its in Perdido Bay, near Lillian Highway Bridge.


----------



## Tennessee Stud (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's a quote from my loser fisher friend, so that you will see what we are up against: "They always say 3 mile bridge. We are gentlemen and as such we will be fishing top water on the flats, not dead mullet on Carolina rigs. "

Please help.


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

Tennessee Stud said:


> Here's a quote from my loser fisher friend, so that you will see what we are up against: "They always say 3 mile bridge. We are gentlemen and as such we will be fishing top water on the flats, not dead mullet on Carolina rigs. "
> 
> Please help.


Well, you can risk getting skunked or you can listen to real fisherman that know the area and know where to go


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Top water on the flats works as well early in the morning. Might want to counter with a dead mullet on the flats or a topwater on the 3 mile bridge.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Tennessee Stud said:


> Correction, I just checked on a map and its in Perdido Bay, near Lillian Highway Bridge.


*Ya know, I have never seen a fishing report from Perdido Bay, near the bridge. Just last week I crossed heading to Foley. I wondered if anyone ever fished that bridge, again; never seen a report. And it is to far north for me to run. *

*That new boat ramp at that bridge sure is pretty. I pulled into it about a year ago right after it was finished. However, I never see anyone using it.*

*I do know that upper Perdido was a "dead zone' for years, based upon the water pumped into it from chemical plants. But that has been redirected, and filtered. *

*Like I said, never see a report from Perdido Bay. Now up the Perdido River, freah water reports can be had.*

*South of that bridge, you get close to Ono Island, and Perdido Pass, yep fish in that area.*


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If it was me, I would fish the surf.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

http://www.joepattis.com/


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't know your buddy, but he sounds like he knows what's up with that statement. Top water on grass flats is a very productive method right now. 
If that's not working, take those same top water plugs and look for diving birds.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> Don't know your buddy, but he sounds like he knows what's up with that statement. Top water on grass flats is a very productive method right now.
> If that's not working, take those same top water plugs and look for diving birds.


 
What he said - look for birds - we did that last week, and I caught my first Pelican, and three gulls. Great fight until it was time to gaff them.

Steve


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

here is an idea. stop slamming your pal


----------



## Wetlands1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Perdido Bay and Pensacola Bay are very different. Pensacola Bay is a lot deeper and has a good tidel exchange (flushing) and therefore more different types or species of fish.

Perdido Bay is shallow and somewhat constricted and does not have a very good tidel exchange or does not flush very well.

Perdido Bay holds good numbers of Specs, Redfish and Flounder, but you wont find many Kings, Spanish, Bluefish, Grouper, Snapper etc...

So your buddy is offering good advice - go topwater with plugs and you should do fine on the Specs and Redfish if you fish close to the mouth of the river you could catch flounder, Redfish, and even Bass.

Good Luck


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

aqua-holic said:


> What he said - look for birds - we did that last week, and I caught my first Pelican, and three gulls. Great fight until it was time to gaff them. Steve


Gaff a gul? Geez do you gaff pin fish too. I net guls and pelicans.


----------



## tsmo (Oct 22, 2013)

samiams said:


> here is an idea. stop slamming your pal



This. 

Im new here. Just been visiting this forum the past few weeks and enjoying the info.. getting my "fix" if you will since Im stuck smack dab in the midwest.. but man oh man, just reading this thread makes me cringe.. 

your "loser" fishing buddy? Come on man.. really?

I know people have differences.. but wow.. just wow. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If this is a legit thread and not a troll:

Top Dog Jrs, bone white or chartreuse with blackheads worked on top, at 3 mile bridge, always produce great action. You need to be just south of the middle of the bridge. Work them slow so they look like injured fish. Anchor under so that your boat is just on the edge of the light. But close enough to be able to cast to the pylon in the dark area. Work the lure from dark to light. Good luck, and ease up on your buddy.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

If I was your buddy I'd tell you to hit the road and don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> If I was your buddy I'd tell you to hit the road and don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out!


Haha. Perfectly stated.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You should have plenty of action at 3mile bridge. At night would be better. Fish under the lights for bruiser redfish...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

The best topwater trout bite in south Perdido bay is in October. Maybe your friends know more than you think.


----------



## Tennessee Stud (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe, but I doubt it. What's the most sure way to catch redfish in the flats. My friend insists that we fly fish, but I don't know. I would rather use shiners and popping corks. Any thoughts? The comments are most appreciated.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Tennessee, Since you'll be staying close to Perdido Bay, may I suggest the "Lillian Bridge".... We've caught some nice specks, sheephead, and gafftop cats (good eating)... Right under the tallest part of the span in the channel. Live shrimp on a Carolina rig or you can use a popping cork if you're fishing in the shallower water. I'd check with that tackle shop on old Lillian just N of 98 regarding licensing. Have fun!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I hope your 'buddy' out fishes you 10 to 1. What a dick! Too bad this forum is full of good guys and not assholes like me. I wouldn't give you shit for advice! Slamming your P'Cola friend on the "Pensacola fishing forum". I hope you don't visit too long!


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

If you are concerned with your "friend's" skills charter a boat. There are plenty of good captains in the area. If you were planning on crashing in his guest room you may also want to go ahead and book a hotel room too.

Also I can't figure out if I should hope your friend is not a member here or he is a member here.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Lighten up guys.....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Higher a guide


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> Higher a guide


 Really! Dig in that wallet behind all your identification and ya'll drag out a C note apiece hire a guide for half a day. All you goota do is show up at the dock with your beer and poboy's fish half a day someone cleans your fish and ya'll do what you came down here to do. Pretend to fish, drink a lot of brews go to the titty bar and then go back to Tenn.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm missing something here.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> I'm missing something here.


Agreed. 

I repeat; sounds like your "loser" buddy knows what's up. Maybe buy him some beer. Trust your "buddy" and have fun.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> If I was your buddy I'd tell you to hit the road and don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out!


I would do the Same!!! What ever happened to the Good Ol PFF It,s nothing but a Freaking Joke Anymore!! Every since Chris Sold It, It,s really only good for a Laugh!!:thumbdown:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I repeat; sounds like your "loser" buddy knows what's up. Maybe buy him some beer. Trust your "buddy" and have fun.



I didn't start the thread and have no idea who did. I might be missing out on some inside joke or something.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol, I'm fairly confident that the "loser friend" is laughing his head off watching this thing unfold. I'd bet money they are sitting in a room together as buddies telling Tennessee Stud what to post. I think it is pretty funny, actually.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Just curious; How's trolling? I'm guessing from all the hook-ups on this tread that it's pretty good - at least funny. :yes:


----------



## Tennessee Stud (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, leave it to my dumbass Pensacola friend, he has no options for fishing in the wind. He drank too much last night and has given up on fishing today. How do we catch fish down here today? Thank you.


----------



## reel-truth (Aug 21, 2013)

I think everyone is being strung along....WHO would talk about and treat their FRIEND in this manner?

I call BS on this whole thread....looks contrived and very unbelievable.


----------

